# some of my fish



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cynotilapia afra "new north reef"


Tramitichromis intermedius (Lethrinops intermedius )


Aulonocara sp. German Red


Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania"


Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Chiloelo Red Shoulder"


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''


full tank shot


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Great tank Peter...I love the splash of green in the corner. Your fish are beautiful.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

that is the 3 foot bamboo fake plant. after seeing it in your tanks i thought it looked pretty realistic so i added one to mine. thanks for the compliments. i'll be updating this thread periodically. im thinking you should do a pic thread, your tanks and fish are great!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

peterock44 said:


> that is the 3 foot bamboo fake plant. after seeing it in your tanks i thought it looked pretty realistic so i added one to mine. thanks for the compliments. i'll be updating this thread periodically. im thinking you should do a pic thread, your tanks and fish are great!


I like those bamboo plants too even though they are fake...they provide great hiding places and you can "float" them too and give top cover. The tanks that have these seem to do well with limited aggression issues as there is always a place to hide.

As for pics my camera takes terrible pics that's why I do the videos (and I have bunches of those...LOL)...they are the only thing that turn out even halfway viewable. Thanks for the compliments on my tanks but they are full of basalt and more basalt and more basalt. I like the look of your lace rock.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty fish, Pete! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great pics of your fish, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Great colours! The picture of the German Red is awesome. Definitely my favorite


----------



## letsgoflyers6387 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking tank and fish. I couldn't tell the bamboo plant was fake from looking at the picture.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I have a couple more fish coming in this week, so I'll be updating as soon as they are comfy and showing good colors.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

got three new fish in. so i snapped a few pics and these turned out decent. first 2 are no flash, unaltered. third pic is flashed, unaltered.


Sciaenochromis fryeri "iceberg"


Copadichromis borleyi "Kadango"


Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" (terrible pic, fiance got this pic, best she could do and he would never come out from behind the rocks for me, very shy fish atm)


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

dominant male ruby/green


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Great looking guy!!!


----------



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

beautiful fish and nice shoot~


----------



## Skull7squisher4 (Jul 20, 2013)

I see that Ruby/green is a victorian Haplochromis, Do you have him in with malawis? I lost both my Female hap SP 44 thickskins but the males are doing fine ( together again ) I moved the beta out while the alpha was courting the female.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I like your tank!

Where does one buy a fake bamboo plant? I want one


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, been occupied with a lot lately. My ruby-greens are in a mostly species only 40g breeder, 4m/5f with a baenschi that refused to color up in my 120g peacock/hap/mbuna tank.

The fake bamboo plant I believe was a petco purchase for around 10 bucks


----------

